# ser/estar rodeado



## shoegirl

Hi,
I am trying to say a house is surrounded by "una galeria". Do I use ser or estar? I've got myself very confused! I'm trying to say it in Spanish by the way 
Thanks,
Angela


----------



## Farah

But what do you mean?, that near the house there's a gallery?


----------



## Capy

I think it would be estar... 

La casa está rodeada de árboles, (another example), 
La casa está rodeada por una galería...
Una galería rodea toda la casa (another possibility, sounds better to me)


----------



## VenusEnvy

My attempt:
*The house is surrounded by a covered balcony.*
*La casa está rodeado por una galería.*


----------



## Neitor

En castellano, ser rodeado se suele utilizar cuando eres personalmente rodeado.
Además no es usual decir soy rodeado (estoy rodeado), se podría utilizar en otros tiempos, fui rodeado por vecinos, la policía rodeó la calle (algo no muy normal)

En el caso de una casa sería está rodeada, pero de una galeria???

En algunos pueblos muy pequeños de España, de ciertas zonas, se suele decir galería a una pequeña habitación "no interior" además suelen estar allí la lavadora, secadora...., en el resto no se le llama galería. 
Galería se suele referir más a una pinacoteca,etc...

Si no es así y tu casa no está rodeada por la galería de los Ufizzi o algo así , yo diría mi casa está rodeada por un patio, por un jardín, por una ...


----------



## NeCliquePasSurMoi

is it:

la casa es rodeada por algo
la casa es rodeada de algo
la casa está rodeado por algo
la casa está rodeada por algo
la casa está rodeado de algo
la casa está rodeada de algo

gracias... A2 Spanish exam at 9 am tommorow


----------



## slazenger14

NeCliquePasSurMoi said:


> is it:
> 
> la casa es rodeada por algo
> la casa es rodeada de algo
> la casa está rodeado por algo
> la casa está rodeada por algo (<- Some use this option as well.)
> la casa está rodeado de algo
> la casa está rodeada de algo
> 
> gracias... A2 Spanish exam at 9 am tommorow



Please consult existing threads before posting your question. 

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=128092


----------



## NeCliquePasSurMoi

slazenger14 said:


> Please consult existing threads before posting your question.
> 
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=128092


 
My attempt:
*The house is surrounded by a covered balcony.*
*La casa está rodeado por una galería.* 

you made rodear agree with casa, though verb is estar, she did not

which one is correct?

thanks


----------



## NeCliquePasSurMoi

note: that is one of the answers of the existing thread you gave me


----------



## dexterciyo

NeCliquePasSurMoi said:


> My attempt:
> *The house is surrounded by a covered balcony.*
> *La casa está rodeada por una galería.*
> 
> you made rodear agree with casa, though verb is estar, she did not
> 
> which one is correct?
> 
> thanks


----------



## NeCliquePasSurMoi

I thought verbs do not agree with ESTAR, only ser...

please correct me, thanks


----------



## slazenger14

NeCliquePasSurMoi said:


> note: that is one of the answers of the existing thread you gave me


Right, but to avoid posting repetitive questions we ask you to do a search first. You would have found your answer in that link just as well.

_*La* casa está rodead*a* por/de una galería.
_


----------



## dexterciyo

NeCliquePasSurMoi said:


> I thought verbs do not agree with ESTAR, only ser...
> 
> please correct me, thanks





It agrees with the noun not with _estar_.


----------



## NeCliquePasSurMoi

slazenger14 said:


> Right, but to avoid posting repetitive questions we ask you to do a search first. You would have found your answer in that link just as well.
> 
> _*La* casa está rodead*a* por/de una galería._


 
I thought verbs do not agree with ESTAR, only ser...


----------



## fenixpollo

In this case, "rodeada" does not agree with either ser or estar -- it agrees with casa.

_*La* casa está rodead*a* por/de una galería._
_*El* castillo está rodead*o* por/de árboles._


----------



## NeCliquePasSurMoi

dexterciyo said:


> It agrees with the noun not with _estar_.


 
in school we were taught: 
la tasa fue disminuida
la tasa era disminuido


----------



## dexterciyo

NeCliquePasSurMoi said:


> I thought verbs do not agree with ESTAR, only ser...



It is the participate form of the verb _rodear_ which agrees with the noun, it functions as an adjective. The verb _estar_ has nothing to do.


----------



## NeCliquePasSurMoi

fenixpollo said:


> In this case, "rodeada" does not agree with either ser or estar -- it agrees with casa.
> 
> _*La* casa está rodead*a* por/de una galería._
> _*El* castillo está rodead*o* por/de árboles._


 
adjectives only ever agree with nouns, but we were taught with estar there are no gender or number agreements, only with ser (in the passive)


----------



## dexterciyo

I am afraid you weren't paying much attention to class


----------



## mhp

NeCliquePasSurMoi said:


> adjectives only ever agree with nouns, but we were taught with estar there are no gender or number agreements, only with ser (in the passive)


You may be confusing this with 'haber':

    Ellos/ellas han hecho algo.
Ellos han hechos algo. 
  Ellas han hechas algo.

Ella está cansada.
Él está cansado.
Ellos están cansados.
Ellas están cansadas.


----------



## NeCliquePasSurMoi

dexterciyo said:


> I am afraid you weren't paying much attention to class


 
so it should be :

la chica fue considerada
la chica era considerada

why did my spanish teacher tell me the agreements of ser and estar were different????????


----------



## slazenger14

NeCliquePasSurMoi said:


> adjectives only ever agree with nouns, but we were taught with estar there are no gender or number agreements, only with ser (in the passive)



The verb has nothing to do on whether if the noun corresponds with the adjective. The noun does dictate whether the verb is plural or singular.

Las chicas están lindas.
Las chicas son lindas. 
Las chicas me parecen lindas.


----------



## NeCliquePasSurMoi

ok...............


----------



## slazenger14

NeCliquePasSurMoi said:


> ok...............


So what is it you don't understand?


----------



## fenixpollo

NeCliquePasSurMoi said:


> adjectives only ever agree with nouns, but we were taught with estar there are no gender or number agreements, only with ser (in the passive)


You're mixing your grammatical structures. There is subject-verb agreement (la casa está / las casas están), and on the other hand there is noun-adjective agreement (camisa negra / vestido negro). In the examples that you are giving us, the subject is a noun, which means that both the verb and the adjective must agree with the subject/noun.
la casa está - subject-verb agreement 
casa rodeada - noun-adjective agreement


----------



## NeCliquePasSurMoi

thanks
exam went fine
bye


----------

